# The Sexuality Poll



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Given the success of my gender poll, I figured I'd have an all-inclusive sexuality poll! This is purely sexual attraction, not romantic.


Hidden Sexualities
Safe Space Network

The last three are on because with as serious as sexuality and gender is, it's always nice to make laugh a bit


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 12, 2015)

As Elise would say, "I like girls."


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

i guess i'm like 7/10 mostly attracted to masculine traits, but personality is more important. Hence the gay between kimber and i.
and let's be real, probably buysexual too. like. come on. i love getting crap.
for the sake of i guess easiness, pansexual
for the sake of people who don't know what panseuxal is, bi-sexual.

- - - Post Merge - - -

my waifu is 99.9% lesbian lol
she thinks some 50 year old dude on a commercial is "aesthetically pleasing".
aka she totally thinks he's hott (and he is WHOO boy)


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

So straight is.......? Lol I am dumb


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

*Evee said:


> So straight is.......? Lol I am dumb



since you're a girl, you are physically and emotionally attracted to men, if you're straight.

this is a lot for an 11 year to take in, i'm so sorry bb.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2015)

Much equality, I ish very proud.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 12, 2015)

Spoiler







This thread is sexist and I'm gonna ***** about it until you update the poll to include my true sexuality.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

> Objectum Sexuality (attracted to objects)



So is this the sexuality for people that seriously have waifus/husbandos?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm homosexual. That is one of very few things I'm completely sure of about myself.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> So is this the sexuality for people that seriously have waifus/husbandos?



Unless their waifer/husbando is a lamp or something, I don't think so.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> So is this the sexuality for people that seriously have waifus/husbandos?



yes. Like this dude.
I mean, I think it's a lil strange, but as long as he's happy????


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Unless their waifer/husbando is a lamp or something, I don't think so.



But dakimakuras are objects.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm homosexual. That is one of very few things I'm completely sure of about myself.



wait bowie do you identify as a man or a woman lol?
I think you said somewhere that you're a 14 year old boy??


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

I am still not sure which exact one I am classified as lol


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

_"Attraction to demi lovato _"

omg no.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> _"Attraction to demi lovato _"
> 
> omg no.



aw come on it's a small little joke


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

wth is a demi lovato


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 12, 2015)

oh my god stop saying "waifu"/"husbando" unless you are japanese it is a racist mockery of japanese accents.

anyway again i feel like this poll has some irrelevant options (being attracted to elderly people and objects is a fetish not a sexuality, allosexual is a frowned upon term, etcetera).

im an asexual lesbian


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 12, 2015)

I genuinely don't care to label my sexuality. It is whatever it decides to be.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> oh my god stop saying "waifu"/"husbando" unless you are japanese it is a racist mockery of japanese accents.
> 
> anyway again i feel like this poll has some irrelevant options (being attracted to elderly people and objects is a fetish not a sexuality, allosexual is a frowned upon term, etcetera).
> 
> im an asexual lesbian



How is allosexual offensive?

I don't think the attraction to age is a fetish. It's your preference.

Objects is debatable, but I figured it should go up there.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> oh my god stop saying "waifu"/"husbando" unless you are japanese it is a racist mockery of japanese accents.
> 
> anyway again i feel like this poll has some irrelevant options (being attracted to elderly people and objects is a fetish not a sexuality, allosexual is a frowned upon term, etcetera) also you forgot asexual.
> 
> im an asexual lesbian



A waifu/husbando is a real thing. It's not meant to make fun of accents.
it generally refers to anime body pillows, actually.
And some people are genuinely attracted to old people.
Actually, I prefer 45-50 year old men. I like that more refined look.
Some people like older than that and don't find younger people attractive.
I think it's kinda rude to leave out those people.
And some people do only experience attraction to objects.

I'm happy you're speaking your mind though!
;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> I genuinely don't care to label my sexuality. It is whatever it decides to be.



I like this.
I fluctuate so much with my sexuality.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> wth is a demi lovato



a creature of the night.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> oh my god stop saying "waifu"/"husbando" unless you are japanese it is a racist mockery of japanese accents.



no, because nobody's mocking anyone with it and stop being offended by stuff that isn't meant to be offensive

waifu/husbando in English speaking communities has always referred to a sort of attraction to fictional characters, either serious or lighthearted. its never "HAHA THESE SILLY JAPS CANT SPEAK RIGHT"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> a creature of the night.



Wow, that's quite a list of things then.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm Buysexual. Thank you for bringing this epiphany into my life. 

Actually on topic, I'm not very sure of my sexuality. I've always had heterosexual relationships, but I wouldn't limit myself only to them.


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 12, 2015)

no, i know it is a thing but the words themselves are racist. japanese people have spoken about it and they dont like non-japanese people saying those words as theyre japanese accents written down.

allosexual isn't exactly "offensive", its just used to demean gay people by asexual people who try to be homophobic in a subtle way. so its best not to label people as allo

attraction to old people isn't a sexuality because by that logic so is pedophilia. no one is oppressed for liking older people, as you said its just a preference


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm Buysexual. Thank you for bringing this epiphany into my life.
> 
> Actually on topic, I'm not very sure of my sexuality. I've always had heterosexual relationships, but I wouldn't limit myself only to them.



I actually think this is a really good idea! Date who you like, regardless of gender (assuming you're attracted to them. it's actually _really_ important if you plan on marriage.)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> attraction to old people isn't a sexuality because by that logic so is pedophilia. no one is oppressed for liking older people, as you said its just a preference



Just like attraction to certain genders is a preference.


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, because nobody's mocking anyone with it and stop being offended by stuff that isn't meant to be offensive
> 
> waifu/husbando in English speaking communities has always referred to a sort of attraction to fictional characters, either serious or lighthearted. its never "HAHA THESE SILLY JAPS CANT SPEAK RIGHT"



its not me whos offended ive seen japanese people speak about this and they dont like it when non-japanese people do it (especially white people) but sure keep on being racist


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm 85% sure I'm asexual (homoromantic) but sometimes I think I might be demisexual. I don't really know. I've never been in a relationship long enough to connect emotionally to someone, but even if I did connect there's no 100% guarantee I'll be sexually attracted to them.


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

I like chicas


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Just like attraction to certain genders is a preference.



a preference someone is oppressed for? you dont get your rights taken away from you for liking old people


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> no, i know it is a thing but the words themselves are racist. japanese people have spoken about it and they dont like non-japanese people saying those words as theyre japanese accents written down.
> 
> allosexual isn't exactly "offensive", its just used to demean gay people by asexual people who try to be homophobic in a subtle way. so its best not to label people as allo
> 
> attraction to old people isn't a sexuality because by that logic so is pedophilia. no one is oppressed for liking older people, as you said its just a preference



Ehh. I had a bunch written out about pedophilia but there are too many kids on this site and they don't need to know about that stuff yet.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> a preference someone is oppressed for? you dont get your rights taken away from you for liking old people



...I wasn't aware that sexual preferences were defined by how much you were oppressed.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> a preference someone is oppressed for? you dont get your rights taken away from you for liking old people



Ha ha. You wouldn't be able to imagine the looks I get when I, as a 21 year old, tell people that I think older men are super hot.
I think it's probably just not talked about very much.
And if you see an older man with a young girl, honestly, a lot of people think "she has a sugar daddy", "mail-order bride"
And let's not mention what the older dude has to put up with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> ...I wasn't aware that sexual preferences were defined by how much you were oppressed.



I wasn't either lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> no, i know it is a thing but the words themselves are racist. japanese people have spoken about it and they dont like non-japanese people saying those words as theyre japanese accents written down.



except they really aren't. they can be used in a racist context, but these specific words normally aren't. my use of "Jap" above IS a racist word however. 

but regardless, if it offends you that much, then come up with better words for the above blanket term then

otherwise


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Let's stop the waifu debate please


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

oath's threads are cursed to dumb arguments it seems lel

sorry


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> ...I wasn't aware that sexual preferences were defined by how much you were oppressed.



the whole point of non-straight orientations is that theyre defined by how they stray away from heterosexuality, and for that theyre oppressed. a man who likes old women is no less heterosexual than a man who likes women of his age. he's just heterosexual with a preference for older people. "old" isn't a gender.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> Ha ha. You wouldn't be able to imagine the looks I get when I, as a 21 year old, tell people that I think older men are super hot.
> I think it's probably just not talked about very much.
> And if you see an older man with a young girl, honestly, a lot of people think "she has a sugar daddy", "mail-order bride"
> And let's not mention what the older dude has to put up with



... that's not even comparable to the struggles faced by non heterosexual people? also older people with really young barely legal partners totally deserve being judged considering theyre basically predatory but thats a different debate.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 12, 2015)

The oppression olympics 2k15


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

Envyena said:


> the whole point of non-straight orientations is that theyre defined by how they stray away from heterosexuality, and for that theyre oppressed. a man who likes old women is no less heterosexual than a man who likes women of his age. he's just heterosexual with a preference for older people. "old" isn't a gender.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm a woman, and I'm engaged to a woman and I live in the most Mormon state in the America.
I know the struggle and don't you dare try to tell me I don't.
I get harassed _daily_ about how far down in hell I'm going to be and not to mention my own family attacking me because I'm not "in line with god's word" or whatever. 


Also, no, a 20 year old woman and a 50 year old man don't deserve to be judged.
Get off of tumblr once in a while and open your eyes. You're kind of toxic.



Annndd I'm gonna stop replying to you because I don't want this thread shut down and you're clearly trying to start a fight on Oath's thread when all (srry dont knwo) he/she/they was trying to do was make a nice poll and have some nice discussion.

And it doesn't matter how oppressed you are, everyone has problems and everyone's problems are valid, if they feel hurt or whatever.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 12, 2015)

I always thought that sexuality is not something that is definitively gender, appearance, or x/y/z, but rather something that excites one sexually. Given that this is a topic of sexuality, not ethics and morals, there can be literally an insurmountable amount of labels one can choose from. Just look at every prefix that has -philia/-philiac as its suffix; anything can be sexualized.

Anyways, as my go-to motto, "labels are great for guidelines but truly cannot define what you truly are". People are finicky and ever-changing, it really is not anyone's business how you define your truth so don't worry about it. Unless the law says otherwise and you do not plan to challenge it, like what you like and love how you love.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Annndd I'm gonna stop replying to you because I don't want this thread shut down and you're clearly trying to start a fight on Oath's thread when all (srry dont knwo) he/she/they was trying to do was make a nice poll and have some nice discussion.



oath's male (or at least identifies themself with male pronouns), I believe

if I'm wrong though, then apologies in advance


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry Oath, you were trying to have a nice thread that was all inclusive and I'm being a ****.
Sorry dude!
;v;


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 12, 2015)

jfc

ok I'll leave the thread cus honestly ive got nothing else to say and i dont wanna derail the poll but yea


----------



## zoetrope (Apr 12, 2015)

Just wanted to pop in here and say that Objectum Sexuality fascinates me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

someone needs to say "sorry, I'm buysexual" the next time they get asked out


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 12, 2015)

Every time one of these threads open there's a huge argument about what is defined as something or something that isn't technically part of something. Can't we all just be appreciate the effort that went into trying to include everyone? It doesn't really matter as long as it at least somewhat relates to the topic. (Can we add an other option too?)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

So now that we've got gender identity and sexual attraction, will we have emotional attraction next?


----------



## Sonrio (Apr 12, 2015)

hell yeah im buysexual

jk, im the obligatory bisexual teenager


----------



## Android (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm gay.



zoetrope said:


> Just wanted to pop in here and say that Objectum Sexuality fascinates me.



We've all seen that video with the guy having sex with a car then coming out to his dad. You know, the one with Chase. We've all seen that.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 12, 2015)

I want to have non sexual relationships with pans uwu
(Panromantic Ace))


----------



## Nay (Apr 12, 2015)

Aha I love the word Pomosexual, it's cute


----------



## Brackets (Apr 12, 2015)

ehh i don't want to put a label on mine


----------



## Nay (Apr 12, 2015)

Brackets said:


> ehh i don't want to put a label on mine



Same here, I don't really care to label it.

Feels like I'm limiting my own options lmao


----------



## Zedark (Apr 12, 2015)

Ima be oring and say im full hetro


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Envyena was just mad because "Furry" wasn't an option on the poll.


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2015)

> Pomosexual (does not want their sexuality in pre-existing categories)




So is this a sexuality exclusively for special snowflakes? That's how it reads.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 12, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm pretty sure Envyena was just mad because "Furry" wasn't an option on the poll.



lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Intrasexual (attracted to people in your same system)"

Isn't this a homosexual?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envyena said:


> oh my god stop saying "waifu"/"husbando" unless you are japanese it is a racist mockery of japanese accents.
> 
> anyway again i feel like this poll has some irrelevant options (being attracted to elderly people and objects is a fetish not a sexuality, allosexual is a frowned upon term, etcetera).
> 
> im an asexual lesbian



how is it in any shape or form racism pahahaha


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> So is this a sexuality exclusively for special snowflakes? That's how it reads.



Not at all. From my understanding of it, it's just for people who feel like their sexuality can't be categorised. It's a complex thing, after all. I've spent a while trying to work out what my sexuality is myself, and I've found it difficult to put a label on. So to be honest, pomosexual is probably just a term that refers to people who feel like their sexuality is quite complex and feel it's too hard to define... Which is surprisingly normal. It's not for "special little snowflakes". It's a bit harsh to say that, since it's pretty difficult to be able to understand something like sexuality, when people are given very little education on it. I didn't really know what bisexual meant until I was a teenager... And I am bisexual (or so I think, again, I'm not too sure, but it feels like it's the right word to define my sexuality)! xD


----------



## Moddie (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm asexual. And I'm always surprised to see how many other aces are on this site.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 12, 2015)

When Wild World first came out I thought the villager puddles was my girlfriend
So what's it called when you're sexually attracted to animated frogs?


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 12, 2015)

Zedark said:


> When Wild World first came out I thought the villager puddles was my girlfriend
> So what's it called when you're sexually attracted to animated frogs?



Attracted to animated animals? Furrysexual?

*cringe*


----------



## fup10k (Apr 12, 2015)

semi-sex-repulsed ace. 
(Is there a reason grey-asexual isn't up there? I thought it was a pretty common term)


----------



## Zedark (Apr 12, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Attracted to animated animals? Furrysexual?
> 
> *cringe*



I would very much appreciate it if you would not judge me. Talking about my tough break up with puddles is especially painful for me


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Ehh. I had a bunch written out about pedophilia but there are too many kids on this site and they don't need to know about that stuff yet.


Who said I don't already know about it


----------



## epona (Apr 12, 2015)

definitely autosexual. i'm hot


really i'm bisexual with a tendency towards malez but i'm 100% heteroromantic


----------



## Nay (Apr 12, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Not at all. From my understanding of it, it's just for people who feel like their sexuality can't be categorised. It's a complex thing, after all. I've spent a while trying to work out what my sexuality is myself, and I've found it difficult to put a label on. So to be honest, pomosexual is probably just a term that refers to people who feel like their sexuality is quite complex and feel it's too hard to define... Which is surprisingly normal. It's not for "special little snowflakes". It's a bit harsh to say that, since it's pretty difficult to be able to understand something like sexuality, when people are given very little education on it. I didn't really know what bisexual meant until I was a teenager... And I am bisexual (or so I think, again, I'm not too sure, but it feels like it's the right word to define my sexuality)! xD



True this! Sexuality is pretty complex, no need to box it into a category


----------



## Cure Whip (Apr 12, 2015)

I.. I like men. Totally. Homo. ;///;


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm a homo. I love men.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 12, 2015)

Am I the only Gerontosexual?


----------



## Envy (Apr 12, 2015)

All of those poll options...  Geez. *bites tongue so hard*

I can keep it simple (a rare occurrence for me, I do have to add xD): Lesbian.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 12, 2015)

i'm really upset that sapiosexual isn't here


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 12, 2015)

Another good job, Oath!

Genderqueer pansexual, here.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2015)

Are all of those to be taken seriously?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Are all of those to be taken seriously?



The ones with the ": P" on the end are in good humor. Oath states so on the first post.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The ones with the ": P" on the end are in good humor. Oath states so on the first post.


It's some of the other ones actually...I don't really get them!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

Psydye said:


> It's some of the other ones actually...I don't really get them!



Yeah, there are plenty I don't understand nor have I heard of. But I'm sure there are people out there that identify by those terms.


----------



## uncaballero1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Whatever I decide I want to be based on my life's circumstances.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm heterosexual.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 12, 2015)

Does it matter


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2015)

Why is there no Minosexual? **** this poll. I'm a special snowflake.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2015)

Baconsexual...kidding.

Hetero, I guess....given the stuff I look up.


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 13, 2015)

Asexual. Aesthetically attracted to any gender, just don't want to do the frick frack with anyone. (◡‿◡)


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 13, 2015)

To be honest, I'm not entirely sure. I would believe I am mostly heterosexual, but there have been the very rare times when I've been attracted to another female.

I went with Demisexual though. I generally won't be sexually attracted to someone unless I have a connection with them.


----------



## Hai (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm bisexual ^.^


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 13, 2015)

im sexually attracted to dank memes


----------



## Improv (Apr 13, 2015)

asexual and not looking to mingle



MishMeesh said:


> Asexual. Aesthetically attracted to any gender, just don't want to do the frick frack with anyone. (◡‿◡)



oh my god fsfdahkjd


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 13, 2015)

Bisexual


----------



## biibii (Apr 13, 2015)

happy bc my favorite character is gay


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you missed ovensexual, it's when you're only attracted to warm people.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm a homosexual
(I wish I had a awesome sailor moon gif for that)​


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm asexual. It's not exactly something I typically share with everyone though, but this is probably just my second time admitting this haha


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm asexual and I don't mind a bit


----------



## matcha (Apr 13, 2015)

i'm bisexual and only a few people i'm close to know that


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh dear lord there is so many sexualties. I'll never learn them all and people will call me ignorant and say that I'm a "insert sexuality"-phobe.

I am a homosexual.


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm fairly sure I am attracted to my toaster.


really oath this thread is going to go off a cliff. you know this.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 14, 2015)

i like cute people


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I'm fairly sure I am attracted to my toaster.



Then I know the guy for you!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> Then I know the guy for you!
> 
> View attachment 90508



D: 

My favorite movie when I was a lil tyke!


----------



## toastia (Apr 14, 2015)

completely straight


----------



## Moddie (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm really surprised to see there are more asexuals than pansexuals.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

i'm bisexual


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm romantically attracted to all genders, but have very little sexual attraction to anyone. So panromantic asexual for me?


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 16, 2015)

Am pansexual.

I know that a lot of these sexualities that are suddenly coming to the light are just seen as a "fad," for whatever reason. Pansexuality included. But I will always distinguish the difference between pansexual and bisexual, because not everyone strictly "classifies" themselves as a man or a woman. Not necessarily everyone even can say they are just one or the other; gender isn't always so black and white. Herms are people, too.

And I don't really care _what_ you are. If you're hot, you're hot. :v


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Am pansexual.
> 
> I know that a lot of these sexualities that are suddenly coming to the light are just seen as a "fad," for whatever reason. Pansexuality included. But I will always distinguish the difference between pansexual and bisexual, because not everyone strictly "classifies" themselves as a man or a woman. Not necessarily everyone even can say they are just one or the other; gender isn't always so black and white. Herms are people, too.
> 
> And I don't really care _what_ you are. If you're hot, you're hot. :v



well said!


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm female, and I always knew that i liked guys. I was always interested int he opposite sex. How ever i can also find a woman pretty or sexy or what ever. I've done some experimenting and girls are fun and all but i definitly love the D.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 16, 2015)

i had to select like three since i'm gay but also a gray asexual


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

Katattacc said:


> I'm female, and I always knew that i liked guys. I was always interested int he opposite sex. How ever i can also find a woman pretty or sexy or what ever. I've done some experimenting and girls are fun and all but i definitly love the D.



I love this.


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 16, 2015)

*Asexuality all the way!
UNITE MY SINGLE CELL ORGANISMS!

Jk, relationships sound hard and wastes of time tbh.*


----------



## shinkuzame (Apr 17, 2015)

Pansexual.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2015)

Aromantic asexual


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 17, 2015)

Heterosexual.


----------



## tae (Apr 17, 2015)

pansexual & unbiased : )

this poll is awesome.
i'm glad to see so many variants and options. you've really out done yourself this time! 10/10 man


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

Panromantic pansexual.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> Asexual. Aesthetically attracted to any gender, just don't want to do the frick frack with anyone. (◡‿◡)



i didnt know ppl still used the term 'frick frack'



ZR388 said:


> really oath this thread is going to go off a cliff. you know this.



im surprised it hasnt yet

=

im asexual :v


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

8ut sadly no difference 8etween romantic and sexual orientation. Siiiiiiiigh. A shame.
Anyway. I am asexual, 8ut demi-panromantic. In case anyone cares a8out the specifics.


----------



## eggs (Apr 17, 2015)

pansexual with a preference towards extremely masculine people.
(gotta love them.)


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

the only thing im sure about is pansexuality


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Heterosexual.


----------



## soda (May 17, 2015)

i like soda

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops lol this thread was basically dead, sorry


----------



## Hulaette (May 17, 2015)

is sexual attraction, romantic love, or emotional attraction toward people of any sex or gender identity. Pansexual people may refer to themselves as gender-blind, asserting that gender and sex are insignificant or irrelevant in determining whether they will be sexually attracted to others.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

I love the choices, but I'm heterosexual.


----------



## honeymoo (May 17, 2015)

Bisexual


----------



## samsquared (May 17, 2015)

I am questionably heterosexual? I think I'm probably demisexual with a strong male gender preference.
I am not ugly. I'm pretty sure. I just have no desire to engage sexually with anyone but someone I have connected with emotionally and feel strong romantic feelings for. I'm a waiter, maybe, is the issue.


----------



## KiloPatches (May 17, 2015)

Katattacc said:


> I'm female, and I always knew that i liked guys. I was always interested int he opposite sex. How ever i can also find a woman pretty or sexy or what ever. I've done some experimenting and girls are fun and all but i definitly love the D.



I am sort of 80% on the same page with this. 

I am heterosexual. A female attracted to men. 
However I acknowledge attractiveness in BOTH men AND women. 
I can look at a woman and realize not that she is "beautiful", but that she is "hot" or "sexy", which is an opinionated thing, catered to "my tastes". But "my tastes" are NOT "what I want to bang". I wouldn't want to bring that woman home or take her on a date. I window shop to COMPETE. To COMPARE myself to HER and see how I measure up. "Wow. She is really hot. I find her really attractive. I could totally see someone wanting her." THEREFORE, I want to BE her.... So, it leads to dissatisfaction with my own qualities, like hair type (so I straighten my hair, because I find straight hair attractive instead of my natural wavy hair), etc... But I do these things, so that I can be a better contender to find a male mate that will be attracted that what I'M attracted to. I want to be comfortable in my own skin, be the best version of myself - there are some things I CAN'T change, like height, I am stuck being 5'2" (unless I have surgery, but I am not willing to go THAT far, or have any other type of surgery, lyposuction, face lifts, nose jobs, etc....). But cutting, dying, straightening my hair is fine. Changing my glasses frame is fine. Stuff that can be easily reversed. And I can go back to my "natural self". 

I have had "an experience" with a woman, a lesbian woman, an encounter gone horribly wrong and she sexually assaulted me. Some may define it as "rape". SOME even more ignorant few, would consider it "No, No, that's just a little Girl-on-Girl Action!" - because a guy was watching as she did it. I don't like the way women kiss compared to men. They are much softer and tender and gentle.... Even if it DIDN'T go THAT far, it was unpleasant from the START. 

There is a reason I quoted this post: "I like the D". Its definitely true for me. Which is why when I sat down with my lesbian friends when I was questioning about my sexuality if I was bisexual for "being attracted to women" or not, they simplified it: I enjoy performing sex acts on men. The idea of performing sex acts on women kinda grosses me out. Men joke that they would perform sex acts on themselves if they had the "flexibility" but my own junk (though fun to play with) would be DISGUSTING to eat, my OWN, never mind someone else's. So NO I would never enjoy a homosexual relationship with a woman. However there is a reason I date tall guys. I am 5'2". My boyfriend is 6'5". "Proportionally", you get the idea, he presents a challenge, that I am attracted to. All about the D, man, all about the D.....  

*clears throat* Ahem.... Heterosexual. I can finally be sure of that.


----------



## radical6 (May 17, 2015)

im gay , but only the selfish type of gay so buy me stuff or ill never pay attentionto u


----------



## Pharaoh (May 17, 2015)

Is there a sexuality in which I dislike everybody?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 17, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Is there a sexuality in which I dislike everybody?



You mean asexual? Am I wrong?


----------



## Pharaoh (May 17, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> You mean asexual? Am I wrong?



No, not a lack of attraction, a dislike. There's a difference, to me, anyway. There would be no way of me connecting in any manner, physically or emotionally to anyone. I have yet to find anyone that has made a term for that.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 17, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> No, not a lack of attraction, a dislike. There's a difference, to me, anyway. There would be no way of me connecting in any manner, physically or emotionally to anyone. I have yet to find anyone that has made a term for that.


Then an aromantic asexual?


----------



## MishMeesh (May 17, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> No, not a lack of attraction, a dislike. There's a difference, to me, anyway. There would be no way of me connecting in any manner, physically or emotionally to anyone. I have yet to find anyone that has made a term for that.



Aplatonic, aromantic, asexual.

And/or misanthropist.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 17, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Then an aromantic asexual?



It would depend on the definition, which seems to differ depending on who you talk to about it. I still don't feel it encompasses me though, it's not just that I don't feel an attraction, I don't like anyone either. I think there are portions of aromantics who still feel some sort of platonic love for people if not romantic, and I am definitely not one of those.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MishMeesh said:


> Aplatonic, aromantic, asexual.
> 
> And/or misanthropist.



I don't know if I hate all of humanity though. The thing with these blanket terms is that they only encompass an extremity, but there's a spectrum in which they can be applied. I think I can only best describe myself as someone who dislikes most people and do not seek any connection with them, it seems easier that way.


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

I identify as heterosexual, but this topic is great because it brings to light other identifications that I was unfamiliar with. Thank you for bringing awareness to this important topic.


----------



## MishMeesh (May 18, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> It would depend on the definition, which seems to differ depending on who you talk to about it. I still don't feel it encompasses me though, it's not just that I don't feel an attraction, I don't like anyone either. I think there are portions of aromantics who still feel some sort of platonic love for people if not romantic, and I am definitely not one of those.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hmm, I would suggest aplatonic might be the closest word for it, then. The lack of platonic affection for others; basically having no desire to instigate or maintain friendships with other people.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 18, 2015)

I'm heterosexual


----------



## Celestefey (May 18, 2015)

Bisexual. ^^ I guess I would say that I'm pansexual, actually, but idk, I think bisexual is something people understand more so. I had trouble trying to work out my sexuality for a long time, I knew I always liked other girls, but I kinda just brushed it off as me just being able to appreciate other peoples good looks.


----------



## Aerohail (May 18, 2015)

Ayyy! A lot more asexuals than I would have thought. 

I'm so happy people are finding out that they're not 'weird' and there's a name for it. I remember when a friend first said "so you're asexual then?" and I was so over the moon that there was a name for it and I wasnt broken as some ex friends had put it so nicely before. =/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

I clicked a lot of things for this. But I am pretty much pansexual, (clicked for spectro-whateves as well) I basically just love everyone, equally as much as I hate them. It's pretty awful. But I literally find so many people sexually attractive, like have you seen people? So many hot people I can't even handle it. Can I please just kiss all the beautiful people, and then maybe touch the butts?


----------



## Ashtot (May 18, 2015)

im buysexual when i buy things like pokemon cards i just get so aroused i cant stop myself


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I clicked a lot of things for this. But I am pretty much pansexual, (clicked for spectro-whateves as well) I basically just love everyone, equally as much as I hate them. It's pretty awful. But I literally find so many people sexually attractive, like have you seen people? So many hot people I can't even handle it. Can I please just kiss all the beautiful people, and then maybe touch the butts?



honestly same

bisexual, with a preference for males.


----------



## ethre (May 18, 2015)

I put my vote in the second Demisexual.. ;w;/) I DIDN'T MEAN THAT- I'm just heterosexual though, and possibly asexual..? O: I haven't had any attraction to anyone in real life yet. ;o;


----------



## Soda Fox (May 18, 2015)

I consider myself pansexual, simply because I do feel sexual attraction sometimes, though I don't feel it very often, and I don't always feel sexual attraction based on personality alone, though I admit it does help.  I'm in general more attracted to more feminine qualities, but I'm married to a man.  Sexuality is strange and interesting.


----------



## Ashtot (May 19, 2015)

i think ppl get confused because they think attraction is getting a raging erection every time they see a person


----------



## KiloPatches (May 20, 2015)

MATURE QUESTION for Asexuals: (Please only MATURE answers)
Do you feel the need to maturbate? Or do you lack any sex drive at all? 
Just a personal curiosity. Not to mean any offence, I want to be educated, rather than ignorant.


----------



## Moddie (May 20, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Ashtot (May 20, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Asexuality is just the lack of sexual attraction which isn't the same as a lacking a sex drive. While most asexuals don't want to have sex, many asexuals masturbate for various reasons. Asexuals normally masturbate out of habit, to relive stress, or just because they like the sensation. I'm asexual and I personally do not enjoy masturbation, but that isn't to say other asexuals feel the same way. Every ace is different.



that doesnt make any sense

masturbation is sexual

if you're asexual and you masturbate ur clearly not asexual


----------



## Moddie (May 20, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Ashtot (May 20, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Masturbation is sexual, yes, however it is not related to sexual attraction which is what determines someone's sexuality. So long as someone does not experience sexual attraction they are asexual. Asexuals who masturbate are still asexual.



it is completely related to sexual attraction


----------



## Moddie (May 20, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Ashtot (May 20, 2015)

Moddie said:


> How? _Are people who masturbate sexually attracted to their hands or whatever else they use? _



man its not hard to understand

they are clearly sexually attracted to something if they like the feeling of sex


----------



## Laulauu (May 20, 2015)

I'm pansexual and genderfluid (◡‿◡)


----------



## Moddie (May 21, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 21, 2015)

Yeah, I`m straight. I can find some guys genuinely attractive, but I feel thats not an intimate or sexual feeling, more like a thing I can appreciate. Kurt Cobain is a good example of that. He was quite the handsome man. I enjoy looking at him, but thats kinda where it ends. Its probably a combination of charisma and attractiveness? Something like that. Maybe its seeing something relatable (pain in his eyes), I thiunk there is some kind of attraction to that which can transcend your sexual preference. I dunno. 

I have no desire to completely peel this onion. I`m straight based on earlier feelings, but if it turns out there is more to it and I fall in love with a guy, that be fine to. I never really think about it, I guess my heart will make the call and my brain will realise later if its a girl or guy.


----------



## KiloPatches (May 21, 2015)

Moddie said:


> It's you that's not understanding. Masturbating does not require any sexual attraction. It seems most asexuals literally think of nothing when masturbating or random junk like what they're going to have for dinner. It's just a physical release.
> 
> Sources: Asexualityarchive.com, Asexuality.org, Thethinkingasexual.wordpress.com



That helps a lot, thank you  
As a psych grad student I can attest that sexual activity IS a stress reliever, so even "aces" (as you call them, can benefit from masturbation, even they don't have anything on their minds tat they are particularly attracted to. 

The reason I asked is because I suspected my ex boyfriend was (and is, we are still friends) is an asexual. But perhaps not because of a gender identity but instead of a psychological mental block or emotional trauma. 
He put women on such a pedestal that he felt it offensive to touch them. But he also exhibited absolutely no sexual needs whatsoever and ignorance to what sex really was. We dated in highschool for 3 years, and all we did was kiss and hold hands (even then on a very rare occasion). He would take me on romantic candle lit dinners and sunset picnics then leave me at the door "Well! Goodnight!" without a kiss goodnight, even though we had kissed before. When I brought up that I would like to do more than just kissing and holding hands he said he had "never thought of it before" - a 16 year old boy! And displayed no interest whatsoever. And I wasn't about to force him to do something he wasn't comfortable with. Apparently he has had similar issues with other girls he has dated, where he is sexually neglectful. But its not his fault! Its just who he is. I wondered what category of sexual orientation that would be.  

But for males, something has to get the initial arousal for masturbation to work, does it not? Or am I getting too TMI here.....??? Even for females I suppose. 
Like, even though I am heterosexual, even just masturbating to music in my head is enough to get me off. I don't need to think of the opposite sex at all. Masturbation for me is a personal thing. An intimate thing. SOMETIMES I think of men, like my spouse, or whatever, but to be quite honest, from the very beginning music has been the greatest "focus point" I guess to concentrate on, I guess, because with women its more complicated (for some women, I suppose). 

Apparently I am not the only one, because they invented things like this:    http://shop.ohmibod.com/Boutique-ohMiBod/Music-Vibrators/OhMiBod-3-OH


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 21, 2015)

Demisexual lesbian


----------



## Squigly Contiello (May 21, 2015)

Pansexual. I may have preferences depending on my mood, but when you get down to it, I could be attracted to anyone. I don't really care about gender, and I feel that pansexual fits me most.


----------



## Geoni (May 21, 2015)

Homosexual and also Androsexual? I mean I'm very staunchly not attracted to femgays, so it's just a preference within my preference. I appreciate femininity and androgeny (that's a word I'll use I guess), but I'm not sexually attracted by them. 

tfw part of my sexuality is determined by a social construct

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm mentally and probably neurologically asexual whenever I take a medicine that ****s my libido up.


----------



## tumut (May 21, 2015)

I like men, for the most part.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

Squigly Contiello said:


> Pansexual. I may have preferences depending on my mood, but when you get down to it, I could be attracted to anyone. I don't really care about gender, and I feel that pansexual fits me most.



i actually agree with this and feel this fits me far more than bisexuality.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 3, 2015)

I currently identify as a Demisexual. c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 3, 2015)

Heterosexual
Also buysexual,seriously everytime i buy a amiibo,i start having orgasms in best buy/mall...lolxD sorrynotsorry


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 3, 2015)

Heterosexual
Also buysexual,seriously everytime i buy a amiibo,i start having orgasms in best buy/mall...lolxD sorrynotsorry


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 3, 2015)

Uhm. I'm 99% sure that im straight.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm pretty certain that I'm asexual. I don't really feel sexual attraction, but I think I might want a wife someday simply for the company.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 4, 2015)

the poll omits "metrosexual," what are all these dudes involved in bromances gonna have to check now??


----------



## gem83 (Nov 4, 2015)

King Dad said:


> the poll omits "metrosexual," what are all these dudes involved in bromances gonna have to check now??



I almost woke my whole family up laughing gtfo




Anyway  here's wonderwall i'm bi af


----------



## N e s s (Nov 4, 2015)

I can't understand which one is straight, I am supportive of any sexual class though.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 4, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I can't understand which one is straight, I am supportive of any sexual class though.



Heterosexual is straight ^^


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Nov 4, 2015)

Pansexual and loving it >3<


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 4, 2015)

I can't believe you went through the trouble of making so many poll options.

Anyway I'm Heterosexual and Autosexual.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 4, 2015)

Pomelosexual


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I can't believe you went through the trouble of making so many poll options.
> 
> Anyway I'm Heterosexual and Autosexual.



This was months ago who brought this goddamn poll back


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Pomelosexual



sounds juicy-- do tell....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm sexy-sexual, attracted to all the sexy people.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 4, 2015)

I honestly don't even know. Is that weird?


----------



## Hatori (Nov 4, 2015)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> I honestly don't even know. Is that weird?



I personally don't think that's weird. I'm not too sure about mine either, to be honest.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 4, 2015)

I just voted in a different poll about the exact same topic...

If you've seen my comment on there, you'll know what I voted for.


----------



## ams (Nov 4, 2015)

I voted pomosexual because I love irony.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm ace.
(There are 42 other aces on here apparently??  Awesome!   )


----------



## Vida (Nov 4, 2015)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> I honestly don't even know. Is that weird?



No, that's not weird at all. Most people don't know when they start questioning their sexual orientation.

@topic
I'm bisexual, although strictly speaking, I'd have to call myself pansexual but people don't make that distinction between bi and pansexuality where I'm from so I'm just happy going with bisexual. I'm not too fond of labels anyway.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 4, 2015)

Vida said:


> No, that's not weird at all. Most people don't know when they start questioning their sexual orientation.
> 
> @topic
> I'm bisexual, although strictly speaking, I'd have to call myself pansexual but people don't make that distinction between bi and pansexuality where I'm from so I'm just happy going with bisexual. I'm not too fond of labels anyway.



Is a pansexual someone that doesn't have a sexual desire?

Like I find ppl attractive but i dnt wna have sex with them


----------



## Vida (Nov 4, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Is a pansexual someone that doesn't have a sexual desire?
> 
> Like I find ppl attractive but i dnt wna have sex with them



No, a pansexual is someone who finds people sexually attractive regardless of their gender.

I think what you're talking about might be related to asexuality? But I'm not sure about that so I might be wrong.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 4, 2015)

I am bisexual as heck


----------



## piichinu (Nov 4, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Is a pansexual someone that doesn't have a sexual desire?
> 
> Like I find ppl attractive but i dnt wna have sex with them



thats me and its called asexual


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2015)

I would go with Bisexual but that doesn't seem inclusive of the nonbinary genders- so Pansexual it is. Gender doesn't much matter to me, if I fall for your personality that's it. Though I do lean more towards masculine traits in my parters, (ie my boyfriend) I recognize a strong potential for emotional/sexual attraction to my own gender or others.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2015)

Jill said:


> I would go with Bisexual but that doesn't seem inclusive of the nonbinary genders- so Pansexual it is. Gender doesn't much matter to me, if I fall for your personality that's it. Though I do lean more towards masculine traits in my parters, (ie my boyfriend) I recognize a strong potential for emotional/sexual attraction to my own gender or others.



Traditionally, bisexual does mean "attraction to the two sexes", being male and female, but I have seen it used to mean two different genders.

Pansexual's definition is "regardless of gender" though.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm ME.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm straight.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 8, 2015)

I love _banging_my pans


----------



## lars708 (Nov 8, 2015)

It's ok to be gay

Lmfao forgive me


----------



## radioloves (Nov 8, 2015)

I like men all the wayyy xD


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 8, 2015)

I answered this poll before I knew I was transgender @-@
Can I change my answer?


----------



## Damniel (Nov 8, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I answered this poll before I knew I was transgender @-@
> Can I change my answer?



It's multi vote I believe.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 8, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It's multi vote I believe.



Pretty sure you can't revote, tho.


----------



## pearly19 (Nov 10, 2015)

heterosexual

hahahahah Autosexual (attracted to self), Demisexual (strong emotional connection), and buysexual?

Interesting poll :  ]


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

so... many....


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 11, 2015)

...Wooow, that's a LOT more asexuals than I was expecting! Look like I'm NOT alone! 
LET'S MAKE AN ACE TRIBE, GUYS!


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> ...Wooow, that's a LOT more asexuals than I was expecting! Look like I'm NOT alone!
> LET'S MAKE AN ACE TRIBE, GUYS!



yaas let's do it


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 11, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> yaas let's do it


What should we call ourselves? *cracks knuckles excitedly*


----------



## Vida (Nov 11, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> ...Wooow, that's a LOT more asexuals than I was expecting! Look like I'm NOT alone!
> LET'S MAKE AN ACE TRIBE, GUYS!



Most of those people are probably not really asexual but shy, introverted, depressed or maybe just too young to feel sexual attraction. Feel free to hate me for posting this. It's the truth and I feel it's important to point out.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 11, 2015)

Vida said:


> Most of those people are probably not really asexual but shy, introverted, depressed or maybe just too young to feel sexual attraction. Feel free to hate me for posting this. It's the truth and I feel it's important to point out.


You think what you want. So long as you don't harass us, you're allowed to think as you wish. (But if you harass us, I nor anyone else will hold anything back.)


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2015)

Vida said:


> Most of those people are probably not really asexual but shy, introverted, depressed or maybe just too young to feel sexual attraction. Feel free to hate me for posting this. It's the truth and I feel it's important to point out.


well
if they voted asexual i'm gonna go ahad and say that they are/were asexual when they voted..? yeah they might not "actually" be asexual???? but that doesn't matter like at all because you can id as asexual even if it's only temporary, and when you do id as asexual you ARE asexual smh

also it's kinda rude to say that most people who voted that they are asexual probably aren't but whatever


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 11, 2015)

Just throwing this out there...

Can someone explain demisexuality as a valid sexual orientation? Sexuality is whomever you're attracted to, and while you might only be attracted to a person after making an emotional connection (which I think most people are, really), at the end of the day, that doesn't clarify anything. If you could, after making an emotional connection, be attracted to anyone, surely that would make you pan/bi.

Demisexuality is the only one up there that isn't "attraction to/lack of attraction to". Not looking to offend anyone, genuinely curious.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Just throwing this out there...
> 
> Can someone explain demisexuality as a valid sexual orientation? Sexuality is whomever you're attracted to, and while you might only be attracted to a person after making an emotional connection (which I think most people are, really), at the end of the day, that doesn't clarify anything. If you could, after making an emotional connection, be attracted to anyone, surely that would make you pan/bi.
> 
> Demisexuality is the only one up there that isn't "attraction to/lack of attraction to". Not looking to offend anyone, genuinely curious.



pretty sure i've heard heterodemisexual, pandemisexual and stuff like that?? idk if that's a thing all demisexuals say tho...


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Just throwing this out there...
> 
> Can someone explain demisexuality as a valid sexual orientation? Sexuality is whomever you're attracted to, and while you might only be attracted to a person after making an emotional connection (which I think most people are, really), at the end of the day, that doesn't clarify anything. If you could, after making an emotional connection, be attracted to anyone, surely that would make you pan/bi.
> 
> Demisexuality is the only one up there that isn't "attraction to/lack of attraction to". Not looking to offend anyone, genuinely curious.



Demisexual to me is something like what you said with the emotional connection, but even if you make an emotional connection with someone doesn't mean you will be sexually attracted to the person you're with. I see it as a hit or miss.
I'm homoromantic asexual/demisexual (I'm not really sure which), and I'm not bi or pan. I'm only into guys. I know I lack sexual attraction, and I'm also not sex repulsed. If I was dating someone and I bonded with them emotionally, I can't guarantee I'll develop any sexual attraction for them. Maybe, maybe not. That's the way I would explain it for myself.


----------



## Vida (Nov 11, 2015)

@Knopekin

That is a good point. In fact, demisexuality (and lots of other not recognized sexual orientations such as gray-ace etc.) are not accepted as valid sexual orientations by anyone except a small group of people (I'm talking about AVEN here) who created their own definition. Demisexuality is along with all those other ridiculous made up orientations (gray-ace, homoromantic, heteromantic, etc.etc.) in fact within the spectrum of ordinary sexual expression. No scientific study suggests demisexuality etc. as a sexual orientation on its own.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Vida said:


> @Knopekin
> 
> That is a good point. In fact, demisexuality (and lots of other not recognized sexual orientations such as gray-ace etc.) are not accepted as valid sexual orientations by anyone except a small group of people (I'm talking about AVEN here) who created their own definition. Demisexuality is along with all those other ridiculous made up orientations (gray-ace, homoromantic, heteromantic, etc.etc.) in fact within the spectrum of ordinary sexual expression. No scientific study suggests demisexuality etc. as a sexual orientation on its own.



They're not really ridiculous, and having a romantic orientation and lacking a sexual one is perfectly valid.


----------



## Vida (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes, they are ridiculous because nobody except that tiny group of people recognizes them as valid sexual orientations. We have over 40 years of scientific research on sexuality and all these orientations you are talking about (demisexuality, gray-ace) were never observed. Rather, what you are describing is part of the ordinary sexual spectrum, they are not sexual orientations on their own.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Nov 12, 2015)

Vida said:


> Yes, they are ridiculous because nobody except that tiny group of people recognizes them as valid sexual orientations. We have over 40 years of scientific research on sexuality and all these orientations you are talking about (demisexuality, gray-ace) were never observed. Rather, what you are describing is part of the ordinary sexual spectrum, they are not sexual orientations on their own.


As for homoromantic, heteromantic, etc., those are used to define who you're romantically attracted to, not sexually. Case in point, someone may only be sexually attracted to the opposite gender, but can become romantically interested in both genders. Thus, biromantic heterosexual.
As for demisexual, gray-ace, etc. it's for being more specific. Someone may be technically heterosexual, but very rarely feel attraction. It's easier to say "gray-ace."


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

pan/omni i guess. i never cared much about genders in those cases. as long as i trust someone enough i can go along with it.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 12, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> As for homoromantic, heteromantic, etc., those are used to define who you're romantically attracted to, not sexually. Case in point, someone may only be sexually attracted to the opposite gender, but can become romantically interested in both genders. Thus, biromantic heterosexual.
> As for demisexual, gray-ace, etc. it's for being more specific. Someone may be technically heterosexual, but very rarely feel attraction. It's easier to say "gray-ace."



Is it, though? I sort of agree with what Vida said about not needing a million descriptors, and I feel like maybe these make the LGBT community get taken less seriously. Why not say "I'm straight, but very picky?". People will know what you mean without having to spend hours on tumblr figuring everything out. Sexuality exists on a scale of whom you're attracted to, and _under which circumstances you're attracted to someone_ (only after getting to know them, only very rarely, etc) can be added as a qualifier, rather than be its own ~special~ sexuality that requires an explanation anyway.


----------



## Brad (Nov 12, 2015)

Straight as an arrow, big boii.


----------



## chillv (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm attracted to masculinity. I like guys and tomboys. So, the truth is I am androsexual. However, I really have a lack of sexual and romantic interest for women, very much preferring guys so I identify as homosexually.


----------

